# cyclechat/endomondo challenge



## BenScoobert (3 Aug 2010)

I thought it might be a good idea to start a forum challenge to spur those of us that are exercising to lose weight into pushing a little harder.

http://www.endomondo...nge/nvLVtxdCwhU

Here is a link to the August challenge, I'll create a new one every month.

Winner is most calories burned by cycling in a month.

Let me know if the link works

The software is free, all you need is a GPS tracker which most phones have these days


----------



## BenScoobert (4 Aug 2010)

only 1 taker?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Aug 2010)

i only get out on the bike occasionally at the mo (new baby in the house and all that), but it tends to be 30km+ when i do, so i'm not sure i would make any reasonable comparison.

i'll have a go anyway though, just for fun…


----------



## BenScoobert (5 Aug 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i only get out on the bike occasionally at the mo (new baby in the house and all that), but it tends to be 30km+ when i do, so i'm not sure i would make any reasonable comparison.
> 
> i'll have a go anyway though, just for fun…



great, the more the merrier, I'm just getting to the 30km area and we have baby due in 6 weeks!!!! I wonder if my riding will suffer, booked nearly 7 weeks off work for when he's born


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2010)

Can you change it to be any sport, as my commutes are always marked as cycling, transportation.


----------



## BenScoobert (5 Aug 2010)

benb said:


> Can you change it to be any sport, as my commutes are always marked as cycling, transportation.



done


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Aug 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> great, the more the merrier, I'm just getting to the 30km area and we have baby due in 6 weeks!!!! I wonder if my riding will suffer, booked nearly 7 weeks off work for when he's born



congrat. ime you don't get out as often as you end up having to cover what mrs benscoobert can't do due to feeding baby etc as well as doing some of the baby stuff yourself.

you'll probably get called all sorts if you leave a tired wife at home with a screaming baby while you go out for a ride. don't ask me how i know that


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2010)

Lovely, thanks. I'm now in 3rd place!


----------



## benb (5 Aug 2010)

Looks like there are 2 cyclechat teams - we should amalgamate them into 1.
http://www.endomondo.com/team/322942
http://www.endomondo.com/team/280461


----------



## BenScoobert (5 Aug 2010)

benb said:


> Looks like there are 2 cyclechat teams - we should amalgamate them into 1.
> http://www.endomondo.com/team/322942
> http://www.endomondo.com/team/280461



I didn't know about that 1, I searched the forum for endomondo before and nothing showed up, maybe to do with the new forum software


----------



## adds21 (5 Aug 2010)

I might join in... If I can figure it out!


----------



## adds21 (5 Aug 2010)

adds21 said:


> I might join in... If I can figure it out!




I think I've joined, but I'm not listed in the ranking although I've uploaded data from my Garmin for this month. Do I have to be authorized or something?


----------



## adds21 (5 Aug 2010)

adds21 said:


> I think I've joined, but I'm not listed in the ranking although I've uploaded data from my Garmin for this month. Do I have to be authorized or something?



...And of course, as soon as I press "send" here, I suddenly appear on the ranking there!  I suspect someone pressed a button somewhere (he says, technically!).


----------



## paraffinlamps (15 Aug 2010)

Just joined .Been using endo for a few months now.


----------



## jdrussell (15 Aug 2010)

tried to import from the Garmin Ben, but it says:

"UnsupportedDataTypeException: Your device does not support reading of the type: FitnessHistoryDirectory"

Something to do with how the Garmin's operate, so I will have to wait till the website supports it properly.


----------



## BenScoobert (15 Aug 2010)

jdrussell said:


> tried to import from the Garmin Ben, but it says:
> 
> "UnsupportedDataTypeException: Your device does not support reading of the type: FitnessHistoryDirectory"
> 
> Something to do with how the Garmin's operate, so I will have to wait till the website supports it properly.



you used the import from the workout section? it has a specific garmin bit

"
 *Import from Garmin*
Use this option if you have a Garmin device connected to your computer and want to import workouts from it. "


----------



## jdrussell (15 Aug 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> you used the import from the workout section? it has a specific garmin bit
> 
> "
> *Import from Garmin*
> Use this option if you have a Garmin device connected to your computer and want to import workouts from it. "



yes mate, tried that and that is when I get the error


----------



## BenScoobert (15 Aug 2010)

jdrussell said:


> yes mate, tried that and that is when I get the error



weird, maybe email the site and tell them, i guess they may be able to help

which garmin is it?


----------



## jdrussell (15 Aug 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> weird, maybe email the site and tell them, i guess they may be able to help
> 
> which garmin is it?





garmin 500 mate, no apparently there is something on the web about the garmin using a different type of file structure now and they haven't given it out to developers. Think it will get sorted in a couple of days


----------



## jdrussell (16 Aug 2010)

Well I managed to export from the Garmin connect website by doing the following:

http://connect.garmin.com/proxy/activity-service-1.0/tcx/activity/xxxxxxxx?full=true

Where 'xxxxxxxx' is the activity number. This will let you download an individual TCX file, which you can then import using the bottom option on endomondo.

Only thing is now, I have imported all of that to the website, but none of my calories are showing on the ranking. Hmmm


----------



## BenScoobert (18 Aug 2010)

My GPS seemed to teleport em the other day, I burned up 9000 calories :-)


----------



## jann71 (18 Aug 2010)

Good idea,

I like a challenge so I've joined too.


----------



## BenScoobert (1 Sep 2010)

Well done to Jon Russell for winning this month's challenge.

New September challenge is accessible HERE http://www.endomondo.com/challenge/uqxNziYBeXQ


----------



## jdrussell (1 Sep 2010)

Cheers Ben, I thought I didn't have a chance this month 

Nice.


----------



## benb (1 Sep 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> Well done to Jon Russell for winning this month's challenge.
> 
> New September challenge is accessible HERE http://www.endomondo...nge/uqxNziYBeXQ



There is a bug with Endomondo challenges, where the start time is always 11:00pm, so to make it for September you'll need to set the start date as 31st August - I see you've already done this!

The challenge type is currently set to most active minutes, not most calories.

Cheers


----------



## BenScoobert (1 Sep 2010)

benb said:


> The challenge type is currently set to most active minutes, not most calories.
> 
> Cheers



someone suggested minutes this month to level the playing field a little

does everyone agree with this? comments please


----------



## benb (1 Sep 2010)

Fine by me


----------



## jdrussell (1 Sep 2010)

Cool with me. I won't win this one lol


----------



## tokwitney (1 Sep 2010)

I'll have a go at this months challenge......I'll be the one at the bottom..


----------



## jdrussell (1 Sep 2010)

tokwitney said:


> I'll have a go at this months challenge......I'll be the one at the bottom..



Ha. Nah I reckon that'll be me


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Sep 2010)

Good grief, the averaging algorhythm is brutal - Endo doesn't stop tracking at low speeds, it seems, so traffic lights &c are killing my commuting averages.


----------



## BenScoobert (3 Sep 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Good grief, the averaging algorhythm is brutal - Endo doesn't stop tracking at low speeds, it seems, so traffic lights &c are killing my commuting averages.



It does that for everyone though, so the playing field is level as far as the challenge goes.

When compared to other measures though it sure looks less.


----------



## BenScoobert (30 Sep 2010)

I've set up the October challenge
http://www.endomondo.com/challenge/pTAXfrpM4qY

maybe I can get more into it this month if I get better


----------



## benb (5 Oct 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Good grief, the averaging algorhythm is brutal - Endo doesn't stop tracking at low speeds, it seems, so traffic lights &c are killing my commuting averages.



The Android app, and my Garmin, have an auto pause that should help with that.


----------



## earth (17 Oct 2010)

I'll join the November challenge. I should at least get my short daily commute in.

Endomondo is perfect for century a month challenges.


----------



## BenScoobert (30 Oct 2010)

November challenge now available to join

http://www.endomondo.com/challenge/ilLuS-b6wYw

Its looking like Adam Stevens has spanked everyone this month unless someone pulls their finger out today and tomorrow.


----------



## paraffinlamps (30 Oct 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> November challenge now available to join
> 
> http://www.endomondo...nge/ilLuS-b6wYw
> 
> Its looking like Adam Stevens has spanked everyone this month unless someone pulls their finger out today and tomorrow.



I did have a ride this afternoon and going for a run tomorrow ,don`t think I`ll quite make it tho .Should have been hardcore and gone that bit further today


----------



## benb (4 Jan 2011)

BenScoobert said:


> November challenge now available to join
> 
> http://www.endomondo...nge/ilLuS-b6wYw
> 
> Its looking like Adam Stevens has spanked everyone this month unless someone pulls their finger out today and tomorrow.



Are you going to set up a Jan challenge? I'd do it, but I don't think I'm friends with everyone and you still can't do a challenge at team level.


----------



## BenScoobert (4 Jan 2011)

benb said:


> Are you going to set up a Jan challenge? I'd do it, but I don't think I'm friends with everyone and you still can't do a challenge at team level.



I have neglected it a little since the nipper was born, you must be mad riding in this weather.


----------



## benb (4 Jan 2011)

BenScoobert said:


> I have neglected it a little since the nipper was born, you must be mad riding in this weather.





Fair dos. I can do one, and set it to public, then it can be shared as required.
It was fine today, just a few degrees above freezing, but most pleasant.

Hope you're getting some sleep!

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Panter (24 Feb 2011)

Quick bump, I've joined the "first" Cycle chat endo team (I think, although my name isn't showing in users yet) so if anyone wants to set anything up, I'm in


----------



## david1701 (24 Feb 2011)

I might follow closely though my miles won't be too helpful (unless it counts hills as extra calories)


----------



## benb (25 Feb 2011)

Panter said:


> Quick bump, I've joined the "first" Cycle chat endo team (I think, although my name isn't showing in users yet) so if anyone wants to set anything up, I'm in



This is the active one, AFAIK
http://www.endomondo.com/teams/280461

I'll add something for March.


----------



## Panter (25 Feb 2011)

benb said:


> This is the active one, AFAIK
> http://www.endomondo.com/teams/280461
> 
> I'll add something for March.



Cool, thanks





And I'm showing as a member now, maybe it just takes a little while to update


----------



## benb (28 Feb 2011)

March challenge online:
http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/nSLsBi-yQTc


----------



## marthall (1 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Saw the thread today for the first time and decided to join up.

Weight is always a bit up and down with me, I love my high calorie foods too much. At the moment I'm cycling a lot, and also doing some walking but i make up for that with the additional protein that I 'need' and plenty of treats. 

Today is not the best start to the challenge, it is a rest day for me because my legs were pretty tired commuting yesterday, and it's also my birthday so there has been plenty of treats already, there will be cakes this afternoon and then a meal out this evening. It will probably take the rest of the week to recover from this overindulgence.

Anyway I'm trying to commute as frequently as possible (15 miles each way) and this will help motivate me..

I'll let you guys get a head start today.

Regards
Martin


----------



## 4F (4 Mar 2011)

Right I have finally managed to work out how all this works and i'm in


----------



## Panter (4 Mar 2011)

Fabulous, welcome aboard guys






Just keep your mileage down as I was in with a fighting chance this Month...


----------



## benb (2 Apr 2011)

Different one this month: Fastest 5k.
http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/hQSOeZ4dL1c


----------



## BenScoobert (3 Apr 2011)

benb said:


> Different one this month: Fastest 5k.
> http://www.endomondo...ges/hQSOeZ4dL1c



hehe can I cheat use cragg vale? should be under 6 mins


----------



## Panter (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks Ben


----------



## Stephenite (4 Apr 2011)

Count me in.

Wow! First time i've looked at anything like this.


----------



## benb (5 Apr 2011)

I've also created a standard most km in the month challenge, for those people like me who don't have a 5km downhill section.
http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/n3MV73TFSrg


----------



## Sapper (11 Apr 2011)

Looks interesting...


----------



## Stephenite (15 Apr 2011)

marthall said:


> Today is not the best start to the challenge,




I agree.

Someone has to prop up the rest of the group


----------



## Sapper (17 Apr 2011)

Well I have joined the 5k challenge...

Just need to "Get on yer bike" now!!

Adrian


----------



## MrJamie (1 May 2012)

Is there a may challenge? Im after any incentive to up the miles this month and stop using rain as an excuse


----------



## Tomba (2 May 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Is there a may challenge? Im after any incentive to up the miles this month and stop using rain as an excuse


http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/4734681


----------



## Panter (3 May 2012)

Right Month, wrong Year lol

Yup, the challenges are still going, and swelling in numbers by the Month


----------



## benb (3 May 2012)

Panter said:


> Right Month, wrong Year lol
> 
> Yup, the challenges are still going, and swelling in numbers by the Month


 
Yes, too much!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

The top ten of this month's mileage challenge is looking quite different to last month. I was happy to finish at number five last month but it's looking like that might not happen this month. Must pedal more!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The top ten of this month's mileage challenge is looking quite different to last month. I was happy to finish at number five last month but it's looking like that might not happen this month. Must pedal more!


 
You are doing well in the current strava challenge though!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> You are doing well in the current strava challenge though!



On this one? http://app.strava.com/challenges/Skratch-Labs-World-Championship-Challenge

I'm surprised to be just outside the top 1000!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

Yes that one.


----------

